
One Pixel Cinema - ingve
http://blog.mattbierner.com/one-pixel-cinema/
======
cooper12
Nice writeup, the dominant color approach looks promising. I've also tried
something similar using averaging.

Not sure if this is any better than your solution, but my approach with ffmpeg
was this command:

    
    
        ffmpeg -i "$myvideo" -r 1 -threads 4 -s 320x240 -vcodec mjpeg img%04d.jpg
    

The -r flag sets the framerate to 1, which in my understanding gets a frame
per second. I also used all the cores of my laptop. The -s flag just does the
same thing as your filter, though in my case I also fudged the aspect ratio of
the resulting frames. I chose to save in jpeg to save some minuscule space.

In my approach I squashed each frame horizontally to one pixel, so I get
vertical slivers that average each frame. Then I just added them all together
horizontally. Here is the result of that for Requiem for a Dream before
resizing [0] and after [1] to get a better overview. In terms of usefulness it
might not give too much information, but it's nice to look at and sometimes
you can even spot individual scenes.

[0]: [http://i.imgur.com/SgpYOoD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/SgpYOoD.jpg) [1]:
[http://i.imgur.com/pDGvlgb.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/pDGvlgb.jpg)

~~~
cookiecaper
[http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/](http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/) does films
in a similar manner. I think these things are cool.

------
cshimmin
So this appears to be at least partially a plug for the authors "Blot're"
service, which I wouldn't hold against him (he can blog about whatever he
wants!). But I clicked through to blot.re and can't for the life of me figure
out what the hell it is. Anyone else have a clue?

~~~
jonknee
> Blot’re is the world’s first IoT ready social network.

[https://github.com/mattbierner/blotre](https://github.com/mattbierner/blotre)

Still not quite sure, but this feels like progress. It uses color to display
status updates and has an API so your IoT devices can update their color.

~~~
robbiep
That is Internet of Toasters, not Internet of Things. It appears to be a
beautiful and inspired piss-take that may perhaps find value

------
pkkim
Someone at the University of Utah produces and maintains a great piece of
image processing software which unfortunately has a pretty complicated CLI UI.
It can do this sort of thing and much more with a few commands. It's called
Teem, and the SourceForge link is down but it's normally found at
teem.sourceforge.net and under the jurisdiction of
[https://www.sci.utah.edu](https://www.sci.utah.edu). If anyone wants a
tutorial to it I can link to some given permission from the author.

It's used by at least one artist to do basically this, with Titanic:
[http://salavon.com/work/TopGrossingFilmAllTime/](http://salavon.com/work/TopGrossingFilmAllTime/)

------
vitd
I wonder if doing a color median would produce interesting results? That is
plotting the colors in 3D space and picking the one closest to the geo-center
of the point cloud. Or maybe doing some sort of HLS histogram and picking the
most common one? In both those cases you need to deal with the possibility
that there's more than 1 "correct" answer, though.

------
jgalt212
Before clicking on this I was really hoping it was the camera equivalent of
the Yo app.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yo./id834335592?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yo./id834335592?mt=8)

------
ajnin
Similar experiment I did a while back :
[http://www.bidouille.org/misc/moviemaps](http://www.bidouille.org/misc/moviemaps)

------
zerocrates
So many instances of "theif"

------
pdeuchler
If the OP is here...

"Kind of memorizing actually" -> "Kind of mesmerizing actually" ?

